# Dallee sound unit?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm helping a club member get their 1" scale Alco critter unit wired for Revo.
It has a dallee sound Alco #727 in it
no instructions.
I e-mailed Mike Kidman
I went to Greg's site
but thought I would ask here.
I got the unit to work, bell horn, thats it, the revv up sounds odd.
I don't want to mess anything up and Dallee site I could not find a wiring dia. in all their PDFs to show me what plug is what.
thanks for any help.
Marty


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya' go. Marty......... Dallee Sound


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You DA man, should have called you first thanks


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Good info Stan. I passed it to a club member who needed help with his.


----------

